# Capt. Rutger Smith's Future



## Goldkatana (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,

Just hoping for a little guidance.  My players are about to undergo the lighthouse battle.  If things get thick, I was thinking of having Capt. Smith swooping the Impossible into the bay ahead of the rest of the flotilla in a (nearly) suicidal attack to keep the gate open and the PC's alive.  However, at this point in the story, he has yet to be involved in actual battle.  Would I be upsetting the story line if this proves to be his initiation under fire?

Thanks and EXCELLENT campaign.  We are LOVING it!

Goldkatana


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 7, 2011)

Captain Smith is a side character, so you can be flexible with him. It's still several months out, but he shows up in adventure 5 in an actual combat role. Feel free to have him get his nose bloodied before that, though.


----------

